# 2017 Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade with CYCLONE COASTER - Saturday December 9th - 10am



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 1, 2017)

*It's the Holiday season once again & the 10th year CYCLONE COASTER will be participating in the 2017 City of Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade 

This FREE event is open to all CYCLONE COASTER family members

----- DECORATING YOUR VINTAGE BICYCLES IS ALWAYS ENCOURAGED -----

CYCLONE COASTER is ENTRY # 39 in the 2017 City of Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade

The theme for 2017 City of Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade will be " Jingle all the way "

When - Saturday December 9
Staging - 9:45 am @ Parade Starting point (Crown Valley Parkway & Moulton)
Parade Starts @ 10:00 am


CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirt & Vintage Bicycle ARE REQUIRED to participate & available @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides or in the parking lot area we decorated the bicycles final touches up between 9:00 am - 9:30 am - BEFORE we head down to the parade staging area - we'll leave parking lot area 9:30 am so we are in our staging area @ 9:45 am 

Simple -- No CYCLONE T- Shirt -- No Vintage Bicycle - NO PARADE Participation *

*The parade includes beautiful equestrian units, patriotic and inspirational military tributes, world-class athletes, vintage bicycles, spirit-filled youth groups, classic auto clubs, talented marching bands, and some of the biggest attractions in the nation

Thanks again to the City of Laguna Niguel for having CYCLONE COASTER as part of the 2017 City of Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade - one of the best organized parades we attend year after year with staged entry start times that make the parade a real pleasure to be a part of & a special thanks goes out again to Audry Miller & her staff of holiday parade volunteers that make the City of Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade what it is each & every year

This parade is always well attended & the crowds love the vintage bicycles - The parade has a great home town feel with beautiful equestrian units - patriotic and inspirational military tributes - world-class athletes - spirit-filled youth groups - classic auto clubs - talented marching bands & some of the biggest attractions in the nation

Parade Celebrity Grand Marshal will be Kira Kosarin who stars @ Laguna Playhouse this winter in Lythgoe Family Panto's ALADDIN & HIS WINTER WISH as "Yasmine" 

Celebrity Teen Grand Marshal is Trinitee Stokes who stars as Judy Cooper in the Disney Channels original series K C Undercover 

AFTER THE PARADE - Join the CYCLONE COASTER family & have one of the best burgers you'll ever eat @ "THE STAND"- great burgers & more in Irvine (Corner of Alton Parkway & Jeffrey road between Orchard Supply Hardware & Gelsons Supermarket) for lunch before we head home - ride locally or head out to other Holiday parties & events we all have going on for the Holiday season - Thanks again for those who are able to join us each year

Go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details - RIDE VINTAGE - Frank*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 8, 2017)

*TOMORROW -- Saturday December 9th -- is the 2017 City of Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade -- CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirt & Vintage Bicycle ARE REQUIRED to participate -- No CC shirt - No Vintage bicycle - No joining the Parade 

Come out & join CYCLONE COASTER -- ENTRY # 39 -- this year -- The theme for the 2017 parade will be " Jingle all the way "
Staging - 9:45 am @ Parade Starting point (Crown Valley Parkway & Moulton)
Parade Starts @ 10:00 am

The parade includes beautiful equestrian units, patriotic and inspirational military tributes, 
world-class athletes, spirit-filled youth groups, classic auto clubs, talented marching bands, 
and some of the biggest attractions in the nation

Thanks again to the City of Laguna Niguel for having CYCLONE COASTER - our 10th year in the parade this year - as part of their 2017 City of Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade - one of the best organized parades we attend year after year with staged entry start times that make the parade a real pleasure to be a part of & a special thanks goes out again to Audry Miller & her staff of holiday parade volunteers that make the City of Laguna Niguel Holiday parade what it is each & every year CYCLONE COASTER is honored to be a part of their event once again in 2017

AGAIN -- A VINTAGE BICYCLE & CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirt are REQUIRED to be in the parade 

This parade is always well attended & the crowds love the vintage bicycles - The parade has a great home town feel with beautiful equestrian units - patriotic and inspirational military tributes - world-class athletes - spirit-filled youth groups - classic auto clubs - talented marching bands & some of the biggest attractions in the nation
Parade Celebrity Grand Marshal will be Kira Kosarin who stars @ Laguna Playhouse this winter in Lythgoe Family Panto's ALADDIN & HIS WINTER WISH as "Yasmine" 
Celebrity Teen Grand Marshal is Trinitee Stokes who stars as Judy Cooper in the Disney Channels original series K C Undercover

AFTER THE PARADE - The CYCLONE COASTER family will head over & meet up by the tall ship by the aquarium for a short ride along the Dana Point Harbor & ride to lunch @ " Olamendi's Mexican Restaurant" nearby on Pacific Coast Highway & after for those interested - continue on for a short ride locally-down a unique coastal beach path to San Clemente Pier before we all head back home or head out to other Holiday parties & events we all have going on for the Holiday season - Thanks again for those who are able to join us each year

Go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details - RIDE VINTAGE - Frank




 *


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm going to try and make it, but Jana has a doctors appointment this morning, so depending on how that goes, I may only be able to join you guys for lunch and the after ride.
Merry Christmas!
Enjoy the parade.


----------

